# arresto cuidadano



## palta_madura

Olá--

Como se fala "arresto cuidadano" em português?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Detenção ou encarceramento cidadão?


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal designa-se por _'detenção civil'._

_P.S. _A propósito, Xiao, '_cidadão_' em português é só substantivo (o habitante da cidade, no sentido moderno ou no antigo de _'civitas_' - se bem que no sentido moderno é muito frequente '_citadino_' - ou aquele a quem um Estado reconhece um vínculo político de pertença, de cidadania). O adjectivo espanhol '_ciudadano_' acaba por ter múltiplas traduções em português, consoante o contexto: '_civil_', '_cívico_' e frequentemente '_público_', entre outros.


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil, se não me engano, chama-se "prisão de cidadão".


----------



## vf2000

anaczz said:


> *No Brasil*, se não me engano, chama-se "prisão de cidadão".


Nunca escutei essa... Se não for de cidadão, de que seria?
AXÉ


----------



## Vanda

Parece que por aqui é prisão civil.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Será que não é isto? 
http://peru21.pe/noticia/307771/manana-entra-vigencia-ley-arresto-ciudadano
Voz de prisão dada pelo cidadão comum.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Será que não é isto?
> http://peru21.pe/noticia/307771/manana-entra-vigencia-ley-arresto-ciudadano
> Voz de prisão dada pelo cidadão comum.


 
Exactamente, Who. A _'prisão civil'_ de que fala o link da Vanda é outra coisa, é uma prisão por dívidas, um tipo de pena riscado dos ordenamentos jurídicos ocidentais desde a Revolução Francesa e que só sobrevive em casos muito particulares, como o das dívidas de alimentos a filhos, por exemplo, em que, na verdade o que é essencialmente penalizado não é tanto a dívida, mas o desamparo.

Não sei como se chama a detenção civil no Brasil, mas se for como a anaczz diz, então _'prisão de cidadão'_ quer dizer efectivamente _'prisão por cidadão' (_é um cidadão que não é agente da autoridade quem procede à prisão, situação que se justifica em casos de flagrante delito quando não está presente nenhuma autoridade com poderes para deter)_._ A observação da vf2000 tem alguma razão de ser.


----------



## Fer BA

É exatamento o que falam o Carfer e o WhoSoyEu

http://tribunalegal.espacioblog.com...-ciudadano-estado-flagrancia-delictiva-el-cpp


----------



## Vanda

Ah, então é isso! Esses termos jurídicos só existem pra deixar a gente louco.


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Nunca escutei essa... Se não for de cidadão, de que seria?
> AXÉ


Cá houve um alcalde de Baiona que mandou meter uma vaca na cadeia.  (não é bricadeira)


----------



## anaczz

Essa expressão "prisão de cidadão" é um termo popular aplicado a esse tipo de prisão de um cidadão (ou não, nem todos são cidadãos) por outro. Concordo que seria mais claro se fosse "prisão por cidadão", mas sempre ouvi dessa forma. Na legislação não há um nome para essa ato, apenas diz, de uma forma muito esquisita:

*Art. 301* - Qualquer do povo poderá e as autoridades policiais e seus agentes deverão prender quem quer que seja encontrado em flagrante delito.  
 (art. 301 do Código de Processo Penal brasileiro) 

"Qualquer do povo" é horrível!!

  Um exemplo:
"Quanto a proceder prisões, eles as fazem como prisão de cidadão, posto  que somente policiais civis e militares tem obrigação legal; qualquer  cidadão presenciando o flagrante delito poderá dar voz de prisão e  conduzir o autuado à presença da autoridade policial para lavratura do  auto." (fonte)





Mangato said:


> Cá houve um alcalde de Baiona que mandou meter uma vaca na cadeia.  (não é bricadeira)


Mas devia ser uma vaca cidadã! ​


----------



## Vanda

> " qualquer do povo pode efetuar a prisão de quem esteja em flagrante delito" (art. 301 do Código de Processo Penal brasileiro)


Ah, que maravilha se isso vigorasse no mundo real, além do papel, como numa Suíça da vida! Já pensaram?! Íamos começar pelos políticos!

Como a Ana disse, diz: qualquer do povo (feio, né?)



> *Art. 301* - Qualquer do povo poderá e as autoridades policiais e seus agentes deverão prender quem quer que seja encontrado em flagrante delito.



""Teje preso''! E o bandido em resposta te dá umtiro!


----------



## anaczz

Mas Vanda, a lei diz também que você pode usar de "força moderada" (vai lá saber o que é isso) para fazer essa prisão. "Prontos", você vai lá, desarma o sujeito com um tapão e diz o "teje preso".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Cá houve um alcalde de Baiona que mandou meter uma vaca na cadeia. (não é bricadeira)


Provavelmente "chifrou" o touro...


----------

